# t5ho can you run 54w and 39wat bulbs together?



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Have a question on my new Catalina Aquarium t5ho solar lights 4x54watt. Have a problem with them and they are going to send me a new system anyway can you Run 3x39watt 6500k bulbs and 1x54watt grow buld on the system or does it all have to be 4x39 or 4x54?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

heineken357 said:


> Have a question on my new Catalina Aquarium t5ho solar lights 4x54watt. Have a problem with them and they are going to send me a new system anyway can you Run 3x39watt 6500k bulbs and 1x54watt grow buld on the system or does it all have to be 4x39 or 4x54?


If the 54s and 39 watt are running on separately wired ballests or fixtures and they will fit over the tank, I can't see why not. You might run into algae issues if the lighting will be to intense.


----------



## jarthel (Dec 7, 2009)

heineken357 said:


> Have a question on my new Catalina Aquarium t5ho solar lights 4x54watt. Have a problem with them and they are going to send me a new system anyway can you Run 3x39watt 6500k bulbs and 1x54watt grow buld on the system or does it all have to be 4x39 or 4x54?


not possible. the ballast are rated 54W so you must run 54W bulbs. Also, from what I've seen, 39W bulbs is limited to 3foot.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

thanks guys.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

heineken357 said:


> Have a question on my new Catalina Aquarium t5ho solar lights 4x54watt. Have a problem with them and they are going to send me a new system anyway can you Run 3x39watt 6500k bulbs and 1x54watt grow buld on the system or does it all have to be 4x39 or 4x54?


If there is an electronic ballast in the fixture and you can get the pin connections to hook up, I think it will work. But then you would have an ODNO (over driven) hook up and you would get more light out of the lamps. I'm not familiar with the pin/connector configuration on 39 or 54 watt T5/HO lamps. My guess is that they are different so the wrong lamp cannot be installed.
I wouldn't do it, ODNO creates a lot more heat out of the lamp.
Charles


----------

